# rhubarb = ραβέντι (και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα)



## nickel (Aug 28, 2010)

Τηλεφώνημα εν μέσω σιέστας: «Πώς το λένε εκείνο το κόκκινο, που κάνουν και πίκλες; Ρουμπ κάτι». «Κόκκινο» και «πίκλες» δεν βοήθησαν αλλά η ρούμπα έκανε τη δουλειά της, παρά τη σιέστα. «Ρούμπαρμπ: αρ-έιτς-γιου». «Και πώς το λένε αυτό ελληνικά;» «Ξέρω ’γώ; (Χωρίς τα βοηθήματά μου είμαι σαν τον Ανταίο σηκωμένο πέντε πόντους από το έδαφος.) Πάντως όχι ρούβαρβο». Την πήρα εγώ σε λίγο: «Ραβέντι το λένε». «Α μάλιστα. Έχουμε απ’ αυτό στην Ελλάδα;» Τώρα η ερώτηση αυτή έγινε από άτομο που επισκέπτεται τον Βασιλόπουλο δύο φορές την εβδομάδα σε κάποιον που πηγαίνει μόνο όταν του υποσχεθούν να έχει το ελεύθερο στον πάγκο των τυριών και των αλλαντικών (πράγμα που δεν έχει συμβεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια). Κάγχασα. Αλλά είδα κάπου την Αλεξάνδρα να λέει ότι δεν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, εκεί που σχολιάζει τη μετάφραση του «rice pudding with rhubarb» σε «πουτίγκα ρυζιού με σέσκουλα»!

Αν απορήσετε από πού βγαίνει το ραβέντι, είναι εύκολο: στο τούρκικο Rheum της Wikipedia γράφει _ravent_. Αυτό το *rheum* δεν είναι το _rheum_ που προφέρεται [ρουμ] και βγαίνει από το _ρεύμα_ και σημαίνει κατάρρους, αλλά προφέρεται [ρίαμ] και είναι από το ελληνικό _*ρήον*_ (επίσημη ονομασία του ραβεντιού), που προέρχεται, διαβάζω, από το περσικό _rēwend_. Ήρθε κι έδεσε με το _ravent_. 

Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει η προέλευση του _rhubarb_ — κι ας μην υπάρχει *_ρούβαρβον_. Διότι ελληνικό υπάρχει. Τον ποταμό Βόλγα οι αρχαίοι τον έλεγαν Ρα. Και το φαρμακευτικό ρήον, προϊόν της Άπω Ανατολής, το έφερναν από τα μέρη του Βόλγα, οπότε του έδωσαν και το όνομα _ρα_. _*Ρα βάρβαρον*_, δηλαδή «ξένο ρήον». Αυτό το _ρα βάρβαρον_ έγινε στα λατινικά _rha barbarum_ και στη συνέχεια το _rha_ αντικαταστάθηκε από το _rheum_ και έγινε _rheubarbarum_, το έκοψαν λιγάκι, σε _rheubarbum_, στα γαλλικά _reubarbe_ (σήμερα _rhubarbe_), στα αγγλικά _rhubarb_ και στα ιταλικά έχει μείνει _rabarbaro_!

Την επόμενη φορά που εν μέσω σιέστας θα με ρωτήσουν πώς το λένε αυτό, θα έχω όλες τις απαντήσεις έτοιμες: το λένε ραβέντι, θα έπρεπε να το λένε ραβάρβαρο ή ρηοβάρβαρο, η Αλεξάνδρα λέει ότι δεν το έχουμε στην Ελλάδα και εμένα θα μου μείνει η απορία πώς φτιάχνουμε rice pudding with rhubarb χωρίς ραβάρβαρο! (Λέτε γι' αυτό να βάζουν σέσκουλα;)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheum_(genus)
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?search=rhubarb&searchmode=none


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία ιστορία και διαδρομή ποτάμια, *μα τον μπαρμπα-Ρα!* 

Εδώ υπάρχει το *Rhubarb Compendium* με κάθε λογής πληροφορία για το ρηοβάρβαρο / ραβέντι και πάμπολλες συνταγές για όσους ασχολούνται με μαγειρική και ζαχαροπλαστική. Και Star Trek rhubarb, παρακαλώ! 

Εμ, δεν ήξερα την ιστορία του την πρώτη φορά που έφαγα ραβέντι στη Σκωτία π.Δ. (προ Διαδικτύου) για επιδόρπιο, το rhubarb dessert εδώ, και δεν ήξερα τι 'ν' τούτ'. Πατζάρια, τεύτλα και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια μου τριβέλιζαν τον νου, μέχρι να γυρίσω κι εγώ στα πάτρια, να δω τα λεξικά. 
Αν την ήξερα, θα έκανα στους βάρβαρους μια γκασπορτοκάλεια ανάλυση, μούρλια! ;)

Edit: Ίσως έτσι να εξηγείται ο διαδεδομένος συνδυασμός rhubarb with Greek yogurt.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2010)

Μια από τις δυσκολίες μου όταν μετέφραζα οθωμανική οικονομική ιστορία -και δεν ήξερα τη Λεξιλογία τότε... Η άλλη είναι το madder root = ριζάρι, το καταθέτω μπας και το ψάξει κάποιος.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2010)

Ξέχασα εκείνο που με παίδεψε περισσότερο: gall, gall nuts = πρινοκόκκι, κηκκίδι (αλλά αυτό σα να το έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει, νομίζω)


----------



## sarant (Aug 28, 2010)

Εδώ στο Λουξεμβούργο το φιάχνουν μαρμελάδες και τάρτες.
Στον Οδυσσέα δίνει και τα ελληνικά ρουμπάρμπαρο, ραμπάρμπαρο (τα οποία γκουγκλίζονται)
Ο Τσοπανάκης κάπου δίνει και το αγριομπάρμπαρο που είναι παρετυμολογικός εξελληνισμός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Ξέχασα εκείνο που με παίδεψε περισσότερο: gall, gall nuts = πρινοκόκκι, κηκκίδι (αλλά αυτό σα να το έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει, νομίζω)


Σύμφωνοι για το _ριζάρι_. Αλλά galls = *κηκίδες*.
Το _πρινοκόκκι_ είναι πιο περίπλοκη υπόθεση και αξίζει νηματάκι.



sarant said:


> Στον Οδυσσέα δίνει και τα ελληνικά ρουμπάρμπαρο...



Yes! Και στα _Άτακτα_.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 30, 2010)

Στην _Εφημερίδα των Αθηνών_ στο φύλλο της 28 Απριλίου 1825 εμφανίζεται η *πρώτη* (έμμεση) διαφήμιση σε ελλαδικό έντυπο για φαρμακευτικό προϊόν. Διαβάζω:

Εις την Αίγινα έλαβε προχθές απ' το Τριέστι ο κύριος Σταύρος Νικολάου τας κάτωθι πραγματείαις δια πούλησιν.
...
7. Ραμπάμπαρο κ.ά.

Προσθέτω:
Το ραμπάμπαρο ή ραβέντι ή ρήον είναι φάρμακο γνωστό από την αρχαιότητα (Διοσκορίδης, Γαληνός, Αλέξανδρος ο Τραλλιανός.
Στην φαρμακολογία εμφανίζεται ως σήμερα. Κατά τον Δ. Πύρρο (1818) χρησίμευε για "αχωνευσίαν, αδυναμίαν των εντέρων, εις κώλικας, διάρροιαν και μερικά είδη εμφράξεων".


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Alfie said:


> Εις την Αίγινα έλαβε προχθές απ' το Τριέστι ο κύριος Σταύρος Νικολάου τας κάτωθι πραγματείαις δια πούλησιν.



Καλό! Όπου η πραγματεία είναι η πραμάτεια, το εμπόρευμα. Μη νομιστεί ότι έφτασαν τίποτα πραγματείες για μελέτη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2013)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, μια σημασία που δεν απέχει πολύ από τους βάρβαρους:

Ryan Kelley commented, “Your discussion of *rube *to mean a fight led me to the term *rhubarb*, a somewhat antiquated Americanism related to a fight during a baseball game.” This seems to have begun in New York in the early 1940s, originally as an loud argument, or what_ Baseball Magazine_ in 1943 called “Brooklynese for a heated verbal run-in, especially between players and umpires”. I suspect that it comes from the same source as the older muttering of the word by extras or supporting actors to simulate the sound of a mob. Paul Dickson also cites this origin in his baseball dictionary.


Online Etymology Dictionary:
*rhubarb*[SUP]2[/SUP]:
Baseball slang meaning "loud squabble on the field" is from 1938, of unknown origin, said to have been first used by broadcaster Garry Schumacher. Perhaps connected with use of _rhubarb _as a word repeated by stage actors to give the impression of hubbub or conversation (attested from 1934).


Wiktionary: 
*rhubarb*
...
3. A word repeated softly to emulate background conversation. (_see rhubarb rhubarb_). 

4. An excited, angry exchange of words, especially at a sporting event. 

5. (_baseball_) A brawl.  [quotations:



Spoiler




*1992*, Dom Forker, _Big League Baseball Puzzlers_: The umpire will call the runner out, but it will probably create a *rhubarb*. Rule 7.08 c. At least it did the day umpire Beans Reardon called Charlie Pick of the Cubs out on the play...when the Bruin outfielder responded too physically, Reardon “punched him out.”
*1997*, James Reston, _Collision at Home Plate: The Lives of Pete Rose and Bart Giamatti_: He got into a *rhubarb* with Elmo Plaskett, the catcher from the other team. Plaskett hauled off and hit Bristol in the face with his catcher's mask.
*2005*, Larry Dierker, _This Ain't Brain Surgery: How to Win the Pennant Without Losing Your Mind_: “I'm the umpire you threw on the ground at Chatsworth back when you were in high school.”...Arguing with umpires is still a part of the attraction in baseball. A good *rhubarb* offers just a trace of the outrageous behavior that has vaulted the World Wrestling Entertainment into prominence in recent years.
*2006*, Timothy J. Gay, _Tris Speaker: The Rough-And-Tumble Life of a Baseball Legend_: Spoke relished confrontations with umpires, never backing down from a *rhubarb*. Teammates marveled at his capacity to yell so hard his face would turn blue.]



Και για το rhubarb rhubarb, το δικό μας ηχομιμητικό _*μπουρ μπουρ *_ή_* μπούρου μπούρου*_:

*rhubarb rhubarb* (_uncountable_)


(_chiefly UK, film_) Background noise of several "conversations," none of which is decipherable since all the actors are actually just repeating the word rhubarb (chosen because it contains no very sharp or recognisable phonemes), or other words with similar attributes. 
(_chiefly UK, pejorative_) Speech which is undecipherable to the listener because it is in a language he or she does not understand; mumbo jumbo. 
(_chiefly UK_) Blahblah; etc, etc.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2015)

...
Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον, από το λεξικό του Κριαρά:

*λεοπάρπαρον* το, βλ. ρεομπάρμπαρον.
*ορεομπάρμπαρον* το, βλ. ρεομπάρμπαρον.


Χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει λήμμα για το _ρεομπάρμπαρον_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

daeman said:


> Χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει λήμμα για το _ρεομπάρμπαρον_.


Νομίζω δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη εκεί το λεξικό· σταματά στο λήμμα _παραθήκη_.


----------



## natandri (Jun 3, 2015)

Και βέβαια, οι Μόντι Πάιθον κι εδώ:






I want another slice of rhubarb tart.
I want another lovely slice.
I'm not disparaging the blueberry pie
But rhubarb tart is oh so very nice.
A rhubarb what? A rhubarb tart!
A whatbarb tart? A rhubarb tart!
I want another slice of rhubarb tart!

The principles of modern philosophy
Were postulated by Descartes.
Discarding everything he was uncertain of
He said 'I think therefore I am a rhubarb tart.'
A rhubarb what? A rhubarb tart!
Rene who? Rene Descartes!
Poor Marx he thought he was a rhubarb tart!

A rhubarb tart has fascinated all the poets.
Especially the immortal bard.
He made Richard the Third call out at Bosworth Field:
'My kingdom for a slice of rhubarb tart!'
Immortal what? Immortal tart!
A rhubarb what? A rhubarb bard!
As rhymes go that is really pretty bard!

Since Wassily Kandinski and Paul Klee
Laid down the axioms of abstract art
Even Jackson Pollock and Piet Mondrian 
Preferred to paint a slice of Rhubarb tart
A Wasi- who? A Wassily!
A Candin- who? a Candinty
And how did he get in here for a start?

Read all the existentialist philosophers,
Like Schopenhauer and Jean-Paul Sartre.
Even Martin Heidegger agrees on one thing:
Eternal happiness is rhubarb tart.
A rhubarb what? A rhubarb tart!
Jean-Paul who? A Jean-Paul Sartre!
That sounds just like a rhyme from Lionel Bart!

I'm sorry...

If however you're a beekeeper, accountancy,
Sir, General-in-Command,
Our advice to you is always go to work
On a slice of Rhubarb Tart!!!


----------



## natandri (Jun 3, 2015)

Ψάχνω πόσην ώρα να επιβεβαιώσω μια θολή ανάμνηση, και τζίφος. 
Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι έχω συναντήσει το rhubarb με την έννοια του ρούμπου, πιθανόν στο ουίστ ή το φάρο ή κάποιο παρόμοιο παλιομοδίτικο παιχνίδι, σε ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα της Georgette Heyer (που διάβαζα μανιωδώς μια - δυο δεκαετίες πριν).


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2015)

natandri said:


> Και βέβαια, οι Μόντι Πάιθον κι εδώ:
> ...


Επειδή περιέχει εποπτικό υλικό για το ραβέντι, έφερα πιο κοντά αυτό το «εδώ», Natandri. The full Μonty. Ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει.


----------



## natandri (Jun 3, 2015)

daeman said:


> Επειδή περιέχει εποπτικό υλικό για το ραβέντι, έφερα πιο κοντά αυτό το «εδώ», Natandri. The full Μonty. Ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει.



Εννοείται πως δε με πειράζει, άλλωστε οι παρεμβάσεις σας είναι πάντα διακριτικές και εύστοχες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Με μπέρδεψες. Ο «ρούμπος» είναι από τον _ρόμβο_. Αποκεί και το αγγλικό rhumb. Το μόνο ηχητικό παραπλήσιο που βρήκα για ουίστ είναι το rubber. Έπαιζα ουίστ κάπου στα εικοσικάτι μου. Τον περασμένο αιώνα...


----------



## natandri (Jun 3, 2015)

Το πιθανότερο είναι να μπερδεύτηκα εγώ με τις δυο λέξεις -είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για παλιμπαιδισμό, όμως. Θα ξαναπιάσω τα βιβλία ...
Ψάχνοντας όμως, βρήκα ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον γλωσσάρι:1811 Dictionary of the Vulgar Tongue, by Francis Grose
στο Project Gutenberg. http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/5402/pg5402.html


----------

